# Campus Police Officer Brown University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer*
Brown University 
in Providence, RI

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/25/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Description:

Campus Police Officer - lateral and entry level positions

Job Description:*

The Campus Police Officer shall be responsible for the safety and security of all University properties; the faculty, staff, student body; and guests and visitors during the assigned tour of duty. The Campus Police Officer will patrol the University buildings, grounds and adjacent public areas to enforce the statutes of the State of Rhode Island, and the rules and regulations of Brown University. The Campus Police Officer shall be individually responsible for the post or assignment during the official tour of duty. This responsibility will include all of the following:

Prevention and suppression of crime.
Protection of life and property.
Apprehension and protection of offenders. Preservation of the peace and maintenance of order.
Enforcement of all state statutes and University regulations.
Assist with the development and improvement of mechanisms to create and enhance relationships with the department and the Community.
The Campus Police Officer is licensed by the Superintendent of State Police under Title 12, Chapter 2.1, of the General Laws of Rhode Island. The Campus Police Officer so licensed "....shall have the same immunities and may exercise in and upon the lands and buildings of the institution by which he is employed, and upon streets and highways immediately adjacent to said lands, the same powers and authority of police officer as said immunities and powers are conferred by the laws of this State upon members of the Department of State Police, including the power to arrest persons for violations of state criminal statutes or the violation of city and town ordinances of the city or town in which said institution is located." The Campus Police Officer has concurrent jurisdiction with police personnel from the State Police and the Providence Police Departments.

Police Officers must maintain a high level of proficiency in the use of police equipment including the handling and use of firearms and be capable of using deadly force when appropriate based on the laws of the State of Rhode Island and Department policy.

Illustrative Examples of Work

The Campus Police Officer will patrol the buildings and grounds of Brown University by the mode designated. They will give special attention to areas of high crime incidents, conduct

criminal investigations, and prepare reports of all investigations, make arrests and process individuals; testify in court or at University hearings; notify superiors of major crimes and other notable incidents; give directions and general information to guests and visitors; respond to emergency calls such as fires and personal injuries, may assist in the training of new officers; inspect and maintain assigned equipment including firearms and clothing, perform any other duties necessary to protect the lives, safety and property of the students, staff, faculty and guests of the University; do related work as required.

*Qualifications:*

Must pass or be a graduate of the Rhode Island Municipal Police Training Academy or another accredited academy, and this Department's Campus Police Officer training program, including receiving instruction on Use of Force policy.
Must be eligible for licensing as a Special Police Officer by the Superintendent of the Rhode Island State Police.
Must be 21 years of age, a United States citizen, and have a high school diploma or GED with higher education in a related field preferred.
Must be able to effect an arrest using handcuffs and other restraints; subdue resisting suspects using maneuvers and weapons and resort to the use of hands and feet and other approved weapons in self-defense.
Must be able to operate and utilize various types of law enforcement equipment; must demonstrate proficiency in the use of firearms approved for use by the department's firearms officer, and other department-authorized weapons. Must be capable of gathering information in criminal investigations by interviewing, and obtaining the statements of victims, witnesses, suspects and confidential informers, and following this, be able to prepare investigative and other reports, including sketches, using appropriate grammar, symbols and mathematical computations.
Must be able to process arrested suspects to include taking their photographs.
Must be able to exercise independent judgment in determining when there is reasonable suspicion to detain, when probable cause exists to search and arrest and when force may be used and to what degree.
Must be able to pursue fleeing suspects and perform rescue operations which may involve quickly entering and exiting law enforcement patrol vehicles, lifting, carrying, and dragging heavy objects, climbing over and pulling oneself up over obstacles, jumping down from elevated surfaces, climbing through openings, jumping over obstacles, ditches and streams; crawling in confined areas, balancing on uneven or narrow surfaces and using body force to gain entrance through barriers.
Must be able to communicate effectively and coherently over law enforcement radio channels while initiating and responding to radio communications.
Must be able to engage in law enforcement patrol functions that include such things as working rotating shifts, walking on foot patrol and physically checking the doors and windows of buildings to ensure they are secure.
Must be able to perform rescue functions at accidents, emergencies, and disasters to include arranging for emergency medical aid, lifting, dragging, and carrying people away from dangerous situations and securing and evacuating people from particular areas.
Must be able to extinguish small fires by using a fire extinguisher and other appropriate means.
Must be able to process and transport prisoners and committed mental patients using handcuffs and other appropriate restraints.
Must be able to perform searches of people, vehicles, buildings, and large outdoor areas which may involve feeling and detecting objects, walking for long periods of time, detaining people and stopping suspicious persons.
Must be able to conduct visual and audio surveillance for extended periods of time.
Must be able to communicate effectively with people, including juveniles, by giving information and directions, mediating disputes, and advising of rights and processes.
Additionally, must be able to endure verbal and mental abuse when confronted with the hostile views and opinions of suspects and other people encountered in an antagonistic environment.
Must be able to read and comprehend legal and non-legal documents, including the preparation and processing of such documents as citations, affidavits and warrants.
Must be able to demonstrate communication skills in court and other formal settings.
Must be able to identify evidence and substances that provide the basis of criminal offenses and infractions and that indicate the presence of dangerous conditions.
Must pass a background investigation. Candidates must not have any felony convictions or serious misdemeanor convictions.
Must possess a valid driver's license, and be capable of operating a law enforcement vehicle during both day and night, in emergency situations involving speeds in excess of posted limits, in congested traffic and in unsafe road conditions caused by factors such as fog, smoke, rain, ice and snow.
Must pass a physical agility assessment, written assessment, psychological test, and a medical examination to include drug screening. 
Must have strong interpersonal, written, and verbal communication skills.
Must successfully complete a one-year probationary period (six months for internal candidates). An employee transferred or promoted from a part-time to a full-time position, or an employee transferred or promoted during the first twelve months of employment with the Department, shall serve a twelve (12) month probation in the new position.
Must possess a willingness and ability to support a diverse and inclusive environment
Brown University is committed to fostering a diverse and inclusive academic global community; as an EEO/AA employer, Brown considers applicants for employment without regard to, and does not discriminate on the basis of, gender, race, protected veteran status, disability, or any other legally protected status.
All offers of employment are contingent upon consent to criminal background screening check and education verification with results satisfactory to Brown.
*Timeline:*

*Applications are on-going.*
*Physical and written assessment will be administered by F2S (Fit 2 Serve). Please visit their website at fit2serveri.com and register for their next assessment scheduled for October 1st. For those applicants who have already participated in Fit 2 Serve testing and have valid certifications, we ask that you email your certifications to [email protected]. *
*Interviews will be scheduled for early to mid October.*
*Vaccination Requirements:*

In order to maintain 90% or greater universal vaccination rates on campus, all newly hired employees at Brown University must receive the final dose of the COVID-19 vaccine before they begin work, unless they are approved for a medical or religious exemption. All employees must also receive a COVID-19 booster within thirty (30) days of becoming eligible. For more information, please visit the Healthy Brown site.

*EEO Statement:*

Brown University is an E-Verify Employer.

Brown University is committed to fostering a diverse and inclusive academic global community; as an EEO/AA employer, Brown considers applicants for employment without regard to, and does not discriminate on the basis of, gender, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, age, race, protected veteran status, disability, or any other legally protected status.

*About Brown* (Please visit our website and get to know us better at: www.brown.edu)

Located in historic Providence, Rhode Island and founded in 1764, Brown University is the seventh-oldest college in the United States. Brown is an independent, coeducational Ivy League institution comprising undergraduate and graduate programs, plus the Alpert Medical School, School of Public Health, School of Engineering, and the School of Professional Studies.

With its talented and motivated student body and accomplished faculty, Brown is a leading research university that maintains a particular commitment to exceptional undergraduate instruction. Brown's vibrant, diverse campus community consists of about 4,500 staff and faculty, 6,200 undergraduates, 2,000 graduate students, 490 medical school students, more than 5,000 summer, visiting, and online students, and over 700 faculty members. Brown students come from all 50 states and more than 115 countries. Brown is frequently recognized for its global reach, many cultural events, numerous campus groups and activities, active community service programs, highly competitive athletics, and beautiful facilities located in a richly historic urban setting.

Brown offers competitive benefits such as a generous retirement plan and education programs; details are available at: University Human Resources | Brown University

*Recruiting Start Date:*

2022-07-29-07:00

*Job Posting Title:*
Campus Police Officer

*Department:*
Public Safety Office of the Chief

*Grade:*
Department of Public Safety

*Worker Type:*
Employee

*Worker Sub-Type*:

Regular

*Time Type:*
Full time

*Scheduled Weekly Hours:*
40

*Position Classification:*
Onsite

*Submission Guidelines:*

Please note that in order to be considered an applicant for any staff position at Brown University you must submit an application form for each position for which you believe you are qualified. Applications are not kept on file for future positions. Please include a cover letter and resume with each position application.

*Vaccination Requirements:*

In order to maintain 90% or greater universal vaccination rates on campus, all newly hired employees at Brown University must receive the final dose of the COVID-19 vaccine before they begin work, unless they are approved for a medical or religious exemption. All employees must also receive a COVID-19 booster within thirty (30) days of becoming eligible. For more information, please visit the Healthy Brown site.

*Still Have Questions?*

If you have any questions you may contact [email protected].

*EEO Statement:*

Brown University is an E-Verify Employer.

Brown University is committed to fostering a diverse and inclusive academic global community; as an EEO/AA employer, Brown considers applicants for employment without regard to, and does not discriminate on the basis of, gender, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, age, race, protected veteran status, disability, or any other legally protected?


----------

